# Sunlesstrawhat = starter system



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Hello all, I am new to this hobby. I am starting off from a Home Theater In a Box (HTIB) equipment and am planning to upgrade once I move to a bigger place. 

Video
Toshiba 52" DLP TV

Audio
SLS Q line Gold 5.1 HTIB


----------



## cynikal (Sep 23, 2011)

Have the same HTIB system as you. Just curious how long you had yours, where did you get yours from? I don't see them carried in big box stores anymore as i was recommending to a friend (or i could just give/sell them mine if i upgrade). BTW i got mine originally on craigslist lol


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard Sunless.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you, cynikal. I purchased my HTIB online a couple of years ago online through AV-express (also available in Amazon). Some also sell on eBay and craigslist from time to time. 



cynikal said:


> Have the same HTIB system as you. Just curious how long you had yours, where did you get yours from? I don't see them carried in big box stores anymore as i was recommending to a friend (or i could just give/sell them mine if i upgrade). BTW i got mine originally on craigslist lol


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you, Bill. I look forward to participating and learning in this forum.

Cheers,
Sunless



robbo266317 said:


> Welcome aboard Sunless.
> 
> Cheers,
> Bill.


----------



## Sunlesstrawhat (Mar 2, 2012)

I upgraded my SLS HTIB to The Audio Insider's (TAI) Arx system. I have the A5 towers, an A2 center and the A1 surrounds. I got these from the first group buy that was offered by TAI. My listening impressions are in the Arx A5 review page. The Arx system has better bass, refined midrange and has more headroom than the SLS HTIB. The planar tweeters are also less forward/bright than SLS. I'm still driving these with the SLS receiver and have no issues.


----------

